# URGENT: Wishnet Kolkata tariff validation required.



## sumedik (Jan 5, 2016)

Hello friends,

I have been using Wishnet for a few years now. My cable operator "South End Telelink" in Regent Estate in south Kolkata has been giving me "Bronze Super" unlimited plan. He charges me Rs 500 every month.

Recently I checked the Wishnet website and saw that "Bronze Super" is available for Rs 375 per month. Therefore total cost is Rs 375 + 14.5% service tax = Rs 430 per month.

In other words, South End Tele Link is charging me Rs 70 every month as "network maintenance" charge.

Even though Wishnet website says"Installation, Activation and Network Maintenance (if any) are not included with the above tariff ", I would like to know if this extra  Rs 70 is justified.

*If you are with any other cable operator in Kolkata, what is the monthly charge for Bronze Super?

If you are with South End Telelink, how much are you paying for Bronze Super?*

In both cases mentioned above, if you are using a different plan of Wishnet, could you please call up your cable operator and ask how much would be the monthly cost if you switch to Bronze Super ? Some insight would be really useful for me.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## tkin (Jan 6, 2016)

sumedik said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I have been using Wishnet for a few years now. My cable operator "South End Telelink" in Regent Estate in south Kolkata has been giving me "Bronze Super" unlimited plan. He charges me Rs 500 every month.
> 
> ...


I have the opposite situation. I have the Gold Super plan, with Service Tax it should cost 775*1.145=887/- but my cable operator charges me 850/- 

I'll ask him the plan cost(if he ever picks the phone up).

And Wishnet line is down now, using BSNL, one of the pitfalls of using local BB.


----------

